# An alle Excel Gurus :-) SVERWEIS aber Suchkriterium nicht in erster Spalte



## Vordack (5. Juli 2007)

Moin,

also mein Problem ist simpel:

Ich möchte quasi den Befehle SVERWEIS benutzen um in Blatt 2 Das Suchkriterium mit Blatt 1, wo die Matrix ist zu vergleichen um in Blatt 2 einen anderen Wert auszugeben.

Das Problem ist, in der Matrix ist das Suchkriterium nicht in Spalte 1, sondern in Spalte 3.

Da SVERWEIS nur funtioniert wenn das Suchkriterium in Spalte 1 in der Matrix ist funzt es nicht.

Die Matrix können wir nicht ändern, d.h. wir können keine Spalten umschieben oder die Matrix in einen neuen Reiter kopieren oder so.

Gibt es eine andere Funktion als SVERWEIS die mir hier helfen könnte?

Danke,

Jan


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. Juli 2007)

Vordack am 05.07.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also mein Problem ist simpel:
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.excelformeln.de/formeln.html?welcher=30 ich habe jetzt auf eine Seite verlinkt, aber da gibt es noch viele weitere Hilfen.  Schau auch mal bei der "28" am Ende des links vorbei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2007)

Vordack am 05.07.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also mein Problem ist simpel:
> 
> ...




hmm - brauchst du die ersten beiden spalten der matrix?
wenn ja, dann würde ich sie spaltenweise auf einem neuen blatt verknüpfen, wobei spalte3 dann einfach in der ersten spalte steht - schon funzt sverweis.


----------



## Vordack (5. Juli 2007)

Dankeschön ihr zwei beiden 

Ich schau mir das nachher mal genauer an, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe.

cu

Jan


----------

